# Scorpions



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey all Ive always loved insects and only have recently started to expand my scorpion collection. Started with Flinders Range Scorpions then a big Rainforest and today i got a little Ripper! Its a Spider Hunting Scorpion

Now that the intro is done id love to hear what everyone else has and if you wanna post some pictures that will be awesome. Once i set up ill post up my pics

Cheers Zac


----------



## KRONYK94 (Jan 8, 2010)

im happy to chuck up a pic of my girl 
Flinders range scorpion


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 8, 2010)

ive got a black rock scorpion ( gravid ) i dont have any pics atm but i do on the AIF


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 8, 2010)

Awesome pic my flinders range is a cranky little bugger when he wants to be but the rainforest will gladly walk around on my hands ;P


----------



## Costa (Jan 8, 2010)

i want one
what do you guys think a good first scorpion would be.
the black rock sounds cool. as does the spider hunting scorpion.
how big must theyre enclosure be?


----------



## Costa (Jan 8, 2010)

lol our avatars are very similar mighty moose


----------



## KRONYK94 (Jan 8, 2010)

they dont need a massive tank
mine was an x demo tank,
a plastic fish tank will do fine. 
rocks on the bottom and moss like substrate over top and water it 
they need to be in humid conditions


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 8, 2010)

black rocks are the best starters, tank dosent need to be big, mines in a 30x30x30 ( which is massive for one )


----------



## bk201 (Jan 8, 2010)

1= isometrus sp.
2= urodacus armatus
3 & 4 urodacus novaehollandiae

http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm224/bk201-2008/sept09015.jpg


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Jan 8, 2010)

Mighty Moose could you post some pics of ur scorpions i would like to see them

Harry


----------



## bk201 (Jan 8, 2010)

box of blackrocks





liocheles sp. from cairns



http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm224/bk201-2008/Liocheles/100_1247-1-1.jpg


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Jan 8, 2010)

i dont know much about scorpions but BK201 those look nice

Harry


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 8, 2010)

Heres my big rainforest scorpion im not holding her in at that time because she was abit jumpy


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Jan 8, 2010)

are those scorpions poisonous?

Harry


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 8, 2010)

bk201 you sure those are black rocks. they look like urodacus elongatus or possibly cesophonius squarma to me


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 8, 2010)

Homeless the scorpions venom of most australian species isnt that toxic to us, although some will make you ill and some will make you very ill just not kill you but someone who knows more can elaborate, the rainforest scorpion im told only has a very mild sting that is commented to be much like a bee sting but im not going to test it out for you ;P And shes too nice to sting me


----------



## KRONYK94 (Jan 8, 2010)

Mighty_Moose said:


> Homeless the scorpions venom of most australian species isnt that toxic to us, although some will make you ill and some will make you very ill just not kill you but someone who knows more can elaborate, the rainforest scorpion im told only has a very mild sting that is commented to be much like a bee sting but im not going to test it out for you ;P And shes too nice to sting me



there venom isn't deadly unless you are allergic to it.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 8, 2010)

Lol forgot to mention that part


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 8, 2010)

Btw if anyone knows how potent my new scorpions venom is (in regards the affects)


----------



## Rhysc (Jan 8, 2010)

I've been stung by a few, from lychas buchari, to urodacus planimanus, the urodacus venom has very little effect, maybe some localised numbness, the bigger specimens hurt during the initial sting, then the numbness kicks in, where as isometrus melandatylus, and l buchari, are closer to a wasp sting, and really really hurt.


----------



## Rhysc (Jan 8, 2010)

Mighty moose I wouldn't handle it if I were you.


----------



## azn4114 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hooglabah said:


> bk201 you sure those are black rocks. they look like urodacus elongatus or possibly cesophonius squarma to me


 yeah there black rocks(urodacus manicatus)


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah mate i was told not to and judging by the size of his claws and stinger I am not going to mess with him ;P


----------



## azn4114 (Jan 8, 2010)

Mighty_Moose said:


> Btw if anyone knows how potent my new scorpions venom is (in regards the affects)


your new spider hunting scorpion ( isometroides vescus ) has a very powerful sting,its sting would be far worse than your flinders range( urodacus elongatus ) or rainforest scorpion( liocheles sp )pm mighty moose


----------



## azn4114 (Jan 8, 2010)

Rhysc said:


> Mighty moose I wouldn't handle it if I were you.


 if you handle them with respect they shouldnt sting,i hold all of mine(not for fun but when needed)this is a pic of me holding a salt lake scorpion ( australobuthus xerolimniorum )they are in the top 3 for most powerful venom in oz...


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 8, 2010)

Brave man ! lol So if i was nabbed by my scorpion what should i expect ?


----------



## azn4114 (Jan 8, 2010)

Mighty_Moose said:


> Brave man ! lol So if i was nabbed by my scorpion what should i expect ?


 depends on your response to pain but it should hurt like a wasp sting but it will last longer than other scorpions(an hour or 2,the one im holding if it stung me it would hurt for around 12+ hours)


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 9, 2010)

I`ve been tagged by a few different species, _yaschenkoi, elongatus, manicatus _and _vescus _over the years and for me personaly, _vescus_ was by far the worst followed by the _yaschenkoi._


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jan 9, 2010)

On a scale of 1-10 what was the pain rating ;P


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 20, 2010)

sorry for the late reply but heres my black rock


----------



## marrydavidson101 (Apr 10, 2010)

If there are any experienced redbelly breeders out there who would be willing to answer a few questions I would be grateful if you could send me a PM.

Cheers and thanks in advance.


----------



## carmen (Apr 11, 2010)

they are all beautiful!!! I have rainforest scorpions. I had pictures but they seem to have gone missing on my comp. I have 4 adult females, 4 babies (about 1cm each) and just yesterday bought an adult male to join the ladies. I have mine in a 3ft fishtank setup. My son wants to start breeding them so he can make a little money to save for a childrens Python.


----------



## azn4114 (Apr 11, 2010)

carmen said:


> they are all beautiful!!! I have rainforest scorpions. I had pictures but they seem to have gone missing on my comp. I have 4 adult females, 4 babies (about 1cm each) and just yesterday bought an adult male to join the ladies. I have mine in a 3ft fishtank setup. My son wants to start breeding them so he can make a little money to save for a childrens Python.


 did you buy them all from a pet shop?if the liocheles sp(rainforest scorpions)were collected from different localities they will most likely fight eachother so unless you buy from the same person and know that they were all collected from the same area i wouldnt put them together


----------



## carmen (Apr 11, 2010)

they were all bought from the same person so all good. they have been together for over 14hours now and seem to be o.k so hopefully our new boy will make friends.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't keep scorpions, but here's some wild ones from the Perth hills area.


----------

